

Ebert's review of Avatar - figital
http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091211/REVIEWS/912119998

======
DannoHung
The plot seems so. damn. bland.

Humans take natural resources! Evilly!

How about throwing some depth on there, eh? Make it so that the humans will
literally be wiped out if they don't get the go juice or whatever. Put the
blue guys in the same position.

I hope I am proven wrong.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Lots of people make the mistake of assuming that James Cameron's movies will
be undone by their threadbare plots. Then they _see_ the movies.

Cameron is among the best action filmmakers ever. The thing about action is
not so much that it has no plot -- one heck of a lot happens in a James
Cameron movie, and it tends to be quite logical and internally consistent too,
because the guy keeps obsessive track of every damn thing. The problem is that
a good action movie's plot can't be described in words. You sort of have to be
there. The individual events -- guns jamming, doors sliding, lights flashing
-- just don't add up to much by themselves. It's like trying to describe the
Taj Mahal by talking about one brick at a time.

James Cameron can do a lot with three apparent cliches. Provided he also has
several hundred million dollars. ;)

~~~
MikeCapone
What are some other James Cameron movies that you think would fit your
description above?

~~~
matasar
The Terminator, Terminator 2 and Aliens are his best in my opinion. The Abyss
is also quite good but not as much of an action movie.

------
ivenkys
Ebert endorsing Avatar is a real surprise , he is quite anti-3d , this must be
executed real well.

With regards to the - bland storyline -, as Ebert himself says elsewhere -
"its never about what it is , it is how it is about what it is" and as others
have mentioned James Cameron is an absolute Master Action Filmmaker.

------
somagrand
I saw 20 minutes of Avatar back in August at Avatar Day. Its incredible, from
the 3d to the storyline. I'm really excited.

~~~
jamesbritt
I've seen some clips on YouTube, and there seemed to be some Uncanny Valley
stuff going on there, but maybe the half-assed resolution was mucking up the
overall effect.

Just how real did the footage look?

------
nazgulnarsil
it still sounds like dune for simpletons.

------
vaksel
so basically it's Smurfs The Movie?

